# Best indy promotion at the moment?



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Ive been thinking about getting into indy wrestling but I don't know which promotions I should check out. So currently what is some good quality stuff?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

ROH would be the best although PWG is pretty awesome in the sense that its basically your Dream Match fed where you get great matches but there's no reason for them to really happen other than for the sake of it. DGUSA is very consistent too, but the dragon gate style is pretty repetitive.


----------



## jizzle313 (Mar 5, 2005)

Check out Chikara while you're at it. Great comedy and great action. They rarely put on a bad show.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

ROH is probably the best promotion as a whole, which I follow and keep up with what's going on etc. PWG is a promotion where you see a match or show, think 'well that looks awesome' and watch it without really thinking about storylines or anything, and their shows are a bucketload of fun.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*For a newbie Indy fan just check out ROH and PWG to start off with.*


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ROH is great if you like a sporting focus, PWG is there for your spotfests, CHIKARA is family friendly in a good way and entertaining as fuck, SHIMMER and WSU are there that women can indeed wrestle. Evolve's ok and if you like it then there's a good chance you'll Dragon Gate USA. Oh, and there NWA Hollywood which is really easy to follow since they have local tv and put the shows on their website every Wednesday.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

1. PWG
2. Chikara
3. ROH

ROH may make a comeback very soon.


----------



## Granatapersempre (Mar 14, 2011)

ROH


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

IWRG


----------



## wrestlingnews (Jul 1, 2011)

ROH , PWG hell all the USA indy promotion's SUCKS!!!

Best indy promotion at the moment IS EPW - Explosive Pro Wrestling 

epwperth.com


----------



## GrinchsikleII (Jun 25, 2011)

Watch IWA's Ted Petty Invitational 2004 for one of the best tournaments in wrestling.

I highly recommend PWG aswell.


----------



## B-Boy21 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chikara and PWG. AIW and IPW are really good too.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

ROH 100%

It's the indy/inernation gateway company, best mix of Indy and larger companies.


The only answer in my mind.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

A few months ago I would've said Chikara, but ROH seems to be on quite a roll as of late.


----------



## Dimas75 (May 15, 2011)

Everyone seems to plug their own favorite promotions, but there is no such thing as "the best", many promotions are just too different to compare with eachother, it all comes down to what kind of wrestling you like.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

The two *PWG Sells Out* triple-disc dvds are great value & they feature a really strong selection of matches between the now-famous & some of the biggest names on the indie scene.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

ROH has been the #1 indy for a while now for a reason.

PWG has been on a roll as well lately and if you like comedy crap Chikara seems like the company to check out.

I second buying the PWG Sells Out dvd's great list of matches on them.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

ROH and PWG are probably your best bets. Personaly not a fan of DGUSA or Evolve but you could give them a try as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I prefer PWG these days. Less Angry midget (Davey Richards the indy darling that annoys me a great deal) and doesn't take itself so seriously and is all around easier to watch IMO.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ROH is booming for a reason. Check out the Best in the world IPPV, GREAT main event.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Ring of Honor is the one with the most visibility, but to me the best is CHIKARA. Ring of Honor usually has the same style throughout their shows, but CHIKARA (and PWG) are like variety shows. As someone who watches and reviews a ton of wrestling, I like the CHIKARA show style a lot.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

1) ROH - This is like the perfect fed for me, they have the best wrestling, great storylines, great characters, and the best production in the indies.
2) PWG - Pretty much like ROH except without the great storylines. My biggest complaint besides the fact that there's pretty much no booking is that a lot of the matches are total spotfests which I don't like. But this is still easily my 2nd favorite.
3) N/A - I wouldn't waste your time watching any other indy fed besides these two.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I prefer PWG these days. Less Angry midget (Davey Richards the indy darling that annoys me a great deal) and doesn't take itself so seriously and is all around easier to watch IMO.


How can you say PWG has less "angry midgets" like Davey Richards when he's one of their top wrestlers? Did you forget he's main eventing their next show?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm well aware he still works in PWG from time to time but I don't have to tolerate him main eventing every show and he wasn't with the company for most of last year.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

The only complaint I have with PWG is that they just don't have the output of ROH so basically once the DVD is over I'm done with PWG for a month or so until the next one comes out. It would be so cool to be able to follow such a fun company on a daily basis with either a web show or even just some hype videos or newswires. I'm not saying they need to run more shows or anything like that, just if they provided more content I'd def follow all of it.

This is what sets ROH apart from every other indy promotion: I am able to connect with them through various media outlets a few times a day.


----------



## wrestlingnews (Jul 1, 2011)

Ring of Honor sucks . Ring of Honor is over rated , way over rated.

Best indy promotion at the moment IS EPW - Explosive Pro Wrestling
*
epwperth.com * guys show epw love hit the site and look at the ring work and the characters .


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

CM Skittle said:


> 1) ROH - This is like the perfect fed for me, they have the best wrestling, great storylines, great characters, and the best production in the indies.
> 2) PWG - Pretty much like ROH except without the great storylines. My biggest complaint besides the fact that there's pretty much no booking is that a lot of the matches are total spotfests which I don't like. But this is still easily my 2nd favorite.
> 3) N/A - I wouldn't waste your time watching any other indy fed besides these two.


most of roh roster is bland and boring and none of them stands out except for anx, kow, wgtt, generic, richards and most of roh matches are spotfest and put the world title on vanilla midgets like tyler black, roderick strong, and eddie edwards who are mid carders and roh didn't have great storyline since steen vs generico. to me chikara is the best because its unique, and its different and it appeals to everybody, unlike roh


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

wrestlingnews said:


> Ring of Honor sucks . Ring of Honor is over rated , way over rated.
> 
> Best indy promotion at the moment IS EPW - Explosive Pro Wrestling
> *
> epwperth.com * guys show epw love hit the site and look at the ring work and the characters .


You've already posted this. This is on the verge of advertising now.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> You've already posted this. *This is on the verge of advertising now*.


No sh*t!


----------



## Thefinalcountdown (Apr 29, 2011)

Roh for sure just watch best in the world 2001 wrestling at it's best


----------



## dfasimon (Jun 27, 2011)

ring of honor


----------



## MistaFunktastic (Jul 6, 2011)

Ring of Honor.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say Ring Of Honor and CZW. CZW has been putting on alot of great shows lately, regular shows too, not just hardcore violence even though people still think that's the only thing CZW does.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla is in the Top in my opinion, ROH is doing good, but PWG is a Dream Match Company


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Try wXw Germany, and if we're not limiting ourselves then Dragon Gate (Not USA.) Yeah but PWG and ROH are the most obvious.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

RizoRiz said:


> Try wXw Germany, and if we're not limiting ourselves then Dragon Gate (Not USA.) Yeah but PWG and ROH are the most obvious.



wXw is an awesome company i really like Zack Sabre Jr from there, i have every Garat 16 Tournament since 2008.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chikara - Lucha Libre and gimmicks


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

PWG or Chikara for me.

Chikara definitely would have been my answer last year but they don't have anything going on nearly as cool as the BDK storyline this season. 

PWG is kind of a collection of supers hows but I enjoy it and I'll take Excalibur over any indy announcer out there, I just enjoy listening to him to the point he can make a bad match entertaining especially with the right partner.


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

A long time ago, I would've said Ring Of Honor but now I just find Chikara much more enjoyable and with a bit more variety.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

For my the rop indy promotion if we still count ROH as a Indy are this:

1. PWG
2. ROH
3. CHIKARA
4. DGUSA
5. wXw
6. CZW


----------



## just00 (Jun 11, 2003)

Ring of Honor and Pro Wrestling Guerrilla.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

PWG without a shadow of a doubt. They could deliver a Dream match in every single show. A promotion that can run events like All Star Weekend VIII, Eight and BOLA 2011 on a row is simply the best.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

PWG=Dream Match Company


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Manu_Styles said:


> PWG=Dream Match Company


Woo, woo, woo, you know it, bro xD


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Manu_Styles said:


> PWG=Dream Match Company


Except that's an absurdly dismissive oversimplification that makes you look stupid.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

jawbreaker said:


> Except that's an absurdly dismissive oversimplification that makes you look stupid.


Expect it's not.

It's also the randomly thrown together match company.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> Except that's an absurdly dismissive oversimplification that makes you look stupid.


Watch KurtRussellreunion 2, DDT4 or even Card Subject to Change III and then tell me i´m wrong.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

As of right now, Chikara.

They have what I want most in pro wrestling. Great storylines, great matches, and the women are promoted just as prominently as the men.

And with Joshimania coming up soon as well as the IPPV, Chikara's got my money more than any other promotion.


Second goes to PWG. ROH is third.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

KRR 2 doesn't count, first of all.

Second of all, I'm counting one "dream match" on DDT4 and CSTC3, and that's Ki/Tozawa. PWG has a fairly consistent talent roster and doesn't rely on big-name fly-ins any more than any other indy. They have the best talent roster and they put together matches people want to see off that roster. If they were a dream match fed then they wouldn't be using Willie Mack and the Cutlers and the RockNES Monsters, they'd be doing Zack Sabre Jr. vs. CIMA and stuff like that.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

IDK why KRR2 doesn´t count but ok in DDT4 and CSTC3 only:

Nightmare Violence Connection vs Kings of Wrestling
The Young Bucks vs Nightmare Violence Connection
Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki

And then we can look to the ASW8´s card:

Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
Nightmare Violence Connection vs El Generico & Ricochet
Young Bucks vs Aries & Strong
Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

Find me another company that can use wrestlers from ROH, TNA and DG/DGUSA. That´s why i said PWG is a Dream Match company because makes matches that only happens in PWG.

And they use Willie Mack, Cutler, RockNES right now like when they used Kevin Steen, Davey Richards or Young Bucks back in the day, is what PWG always does.


----------



## Boom Baby (Jan 1, 2011)

PWG


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> Except that's an absurdly dismissive oversimplification that makes you look stupid.


Oh God, poor man.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

KRR2 was a supercard show with a bunch of wrestlers PWG wouldn't normally use. Nothing with the NVC at DDT4 was a "dream match" because the NVC didn't exist before DDT4. ASW is another supercard show where the whole point was to bring in a whole bunch of guys. And all those guys except Shelley and Aries (and maybe Edwards) are PWG regulars, so that's like calling any ROH main event a "dream match".

A "dream match" to me is when a company brings in someone not on their regular roster to face one of their top guys (or another guy not on their regular roster). ROH in 2007-08 did a lot of this. PWG has dream matches from time to time, but to say they are nothing more than a "dream match fed" is stupid. PWG maintains a fairly consistent roster and puts together the best possible matches with that roster. The fact that their roster is more appealing than any other company's shouldn't be held against them.

And before you say something about storylines, what function do storylines serve in wrestling? To get people interested, right? If PWG can get people interested simply by throwing words on a webpage, then what do they even need storylines for?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Does IWRG count? If not, PWG.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

jawbreaker said:


> KRR2 was a supercard show with a bunch of wrestlers PWG wouldn't normally use. Nothing with the NVC at DDT4 was a "dream match" because the NVC didn't exist before DDT4. ASW is another supercard show where the whole point was to bring in a whole bunch of guys. And all those guys except Shelley and Aries (and maybe Edwards) are PWG regulars, so that's like calling any ROH main event a "dream match".
> 
> A "dream match" to me is when a company brings in someone not on their regular roster to face one of their top guys (or another guy not on their regular roster). ROH in 2007-08 did a lot of this. PWG has dream matches from time to time, but to say they are nothing more than a "dream match fed" is stupid. PWG maintains a fairly consistent roster and puts together the best possible matches with that roster. The fact that their roster is more appealing than any other company's shouldn't be held against them.
> 
> And before you say something about storylines, what function do storylines serve in wrestling? To get people interested, right? If PWG can get people interested simply by throwing words on a webpage, then what do they even need storylines for?


People are interested because once or twice a month Excalibur writes an amusing write up and says some racist jokes on commentary and theres a heap of Spotfests with a DVD that comes out 1-2 months later. There easy to follow because they don't do any storylines or have much if any continuity. 

Its what DGUSA should be and was for 3 shows until they tried to do angles. PWG would probably fold or go to shit if they tried to do storylines as most of there roster outside of So-Cal doesn't exactly commit on a month to month basis.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> PWG has dream matches from time to time, but to say they are nothing more than a "dream match fed" is stupid.


No one has said that, man, you're arguing with yourself.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Manu_Styles said:


> PWG=Dream Match Company





Fighter Daron said:


> Woo, woo, woo, you know it, bro xD





Fighter Daron said:


> No one has said that, man, you're arguing with yourself.


Um.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

Impact Wrestling.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

What is Impact Wrestling? Is that that promotion from New York that is like some 2002 ROH fantasy booker?


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

TNA's new name.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Really depends if this question is based on best indie fed that I have seen in person or just overall. If overall I would have to say Shimmer and ROH. But seeing live and in person the order would have to be the following.

River City Wrestling
NWA Houston
Coastal Wrestling Federation 
Pro Wrestling Alliance

Indie Texas promotions in that order


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

jawbreaker said:


> Um.


It was not a negative definition.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Maybe. But to me it seemed like it was dismissive of the idea of PWG being the best indy promotion. Which is not fair at all.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

CZW and PWG for me.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

In my opinion based off of what I have consistently enjoyed more than any promotion in the past 15 months: I'll go with DGUSA/EVOVLE, this style of wrestling is not for everyone but I like it (Not more than my AAA and CMLL but they're not indys of course lol).

Don't follow PWG as hard as I used to and catch an occassional show that my bud has on DVD, they have kind of grown stale to me. Same with CHIKARA, which is weird because they had an amazing year last year, this year has just been slow after KOT'11. Only CZW shows I've even watched this year was BotB and the show before that (forgot the name, the one with Jay vs. Sabian) those were good shows too. Haven't caught up on OVW in a while but I have plans to catch back up on that soon. I know the big NWA show is coming up later this month with the Legends Fanfest and all of that so I may have to check that out.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

For match quality: PWG

For the overall product: Chikara


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

ROH, PWG, and CHIKARA are my favorites right now ring of honor has some of the best matches ive ever seen


----------



## drmmawresperc (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragon Gate USA
ROH
PWG
Chikara

these are the 4 indy promotions I watch and follow


----------



## pizzajoel (Dec 26, 2011)

If Steen is wrestling and Richards isn't in Japan, then ROH still has it. You have to make sure they are on the card, or just walk away. However PWG is the most consistant. Chikara will have the some pretty awesome cards as well, depending on their guest wrestlers. DGUSA has the best high flyers if that's your bag. I personally try to follow as many indy promotions as possible.


----------



## lorenz75 (Feb 19, 2010)

ROH
Beyond Wrestling
BJW


----------

